# Where to find good watch repair kit?



## WatchKeeperGreg (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey, I'm wondering where I can buy a nice kit to do basic watch repair. Stuff life removing the caseback, changing links, fixing hands, removing the movement.

Thanks


----------



## ZeroGravity (Dec 10, 2013)

I just picked one up from watchbitz.com.au. All the basic stuff, better than Amazon or ebay kits, but not Bergeron quality.


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

What is your level of interest?

What is your budget?

Where do you live?

How deep into watch repair are you now and where do you wish to be in the future?


----------



## Retrograde (Feb 16, 2011)

This one looks quite nice:

Petitpierre Finest Quality Traditional Watchmakers Tool BOX IN Wood | eBay


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Several vendors offer "kits" meeting the requirements for some of the AWCI courses. Take your pick and buy one. Most of the cheap kits on eBay are somewhere between useless and dangerous. Best regards, BG


----------



## M.Stanton (Aug 30, 2013)

When I first started looking for a battery change/link removal/hand setting type of kit, I actually tried to look for a kit that included everything. What I found was that all of these sorts of kits appear to both have tools that you wouldn't want to use and lack many tools that you would need to do many of the things you might end up needing to do. In the end I simply started going to the major watchmaker's tool vendors and putting together my own toolkit using parts I felt comfortable using.

I've gotten some of the cheaper tools from esslinger.com and when I needed anything high-quality I got it from ofrei.com. I couldn't find any other websites that sell watchmaker's tools in the USA that have a good enough selection (there is one other, but it doesn't list prices unless you have an account, and you can't create an account unless you are a professional watchmaker). If you live outside the USA, you may have better options (at least if you are in Europe, you probably do).


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

You'll find a wide variety of tools (and watch parts) at these vendors:

http://www.aconwatch.com/

boley GmbH

Beco Technic

Bullnheimer & Co.Der Zulieferer fr die Uhren und Schmucktechnik

http://www.capewatch.co.za/

Cas-Ker Jewelers Supplies

http://www.acohencompany.com

https://www.cousinsuk.com/

http://drsjewelry.com/

http://www.ernst-westphal.de/

Esslinger Watchmaker Supplies Jewelry Tools Watch Parts & all Watch Bands

http://www.gleaveandco.com/

http://www.horologicalsupply.com/

http://www.julesborel.com/

http://www.labanda.com.au/

Livesay's Jeweler&Watchmaker Supplies Since 1969

The William S. McCaw Company - Serving the Watch and Jewelry Industries Since 1913

http://www.nationaljewelerssupplies.com/

Otto Frei Call 1-510-832-0355 For Watch Parts

Parts for Watches - Eckcells - Watch Materials and Tools - MA & NH

http://www.perrinwatchparts.com/perrin.aspx

smithsupplyhouse.com

http://www.startimesupply.com/

Nor[West Data Nor'West Watch Company TMP Company

http://timesavers.com/

Twin City Supply

http://www.hswalsh.com

http://www.zakjewelrytools.com/

for other countries - consult here:

Bergeon SA - Depuis 1791


----------



## slugpillow32 (Apr 1, 2011)

If I had $50 to spend on tools, and currently have no tools, what would you guys recommend?


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

Retrograde said:


> This one looks quite nice:
> 
> Petitpierre Finest Quality Traditional Watchmakers Tool BOX IN Wood | eBay


Watchmaking may not be exactly brain surgery but you could perform brain surgery with these tools I suspect.


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

z


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

Pord said:


> If I had $50 to spend on tools, and currently have no tools, what would you guys recommend?


buy another g shock


----------



## slugpillow32 (Apr 1, 2011)

dacattoo said:


> buy another g shock


I like you, you're funny.


----------



## slugpillow32 (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay, seriously though, someone who doesn't have a watch-making elitist attitude what would you recommend? 

For example, I know that I can get a Burgeon spring bar tool for a decent price (well under $50).


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd just start with the first things first plan. A good quality case removal tool, either a blade-type or the 3-prong screw adjustment type. I bought mine on ebay for about $15, I have to be extremely careful as it is prone to slip, but it works. From there, A loupe in probably 4x to start. Then start thinking about screwdrivers and tweezers. On these two items, don't even bother buying cheap. Buy one or two every paycheck. Build the kit as you go along.

Most of my stuff I've purchased from Ofrei, because they are in the next state over from me so it's pretty quick shipping.
~D


----------



## slugpillow32 (Apr 1, 2011)

DragonDan said:


> I'd just start with the first things first plan. A good quality case removal tool, either a blade-type or the 3-prong screw adjustment type. I bought mine on ebay for about $15, I have to be extremely careful as it is prone to slip, but it works. From there, A loupe in probably 4x to start. Then start thinking about screwdrivers and tweezers. On these two items, don't even bother buying cheap. Buy one or two every paycheck. Build the kit as you go along.
> 
> Most of my stuff I've purchased from Ofrei, because they are in the next state over from me so it's pretty quick shipping.
> ~D


Awesome, thanks for the genuine reply. I appreciate that.


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

Pord said:


> If I had $50 to spend on tools, and currently have no tools, what would you guys recommend?


Have you reviewed the sticky at the top of the forum page?

What are your immediate intentions and or goals with regard to watch repair?

Do you own De Carle or Fried?

Have you downloaded the Army manual? The Chicago series?

Help dac, help you. What are you wanting to do with your watchmaking?


----------



## slugpillow32 (Apr 1, 2011)

pithy said:


> Have you reviewed the sticky at the top of the forum page?
> 
> What are your immediate intentions and or goals with regard to watch repair?
> 
> ...


I am mainly interested in the most basic parts of watch repair. Just as bracelet removal, link removal, case back removal, battery change, etc.

Nothing too fancy, as I realize that even a good set of tools won't get the job done without the proper technique as many of you have.

I do not own De Carle or Fried. I have not downloaded the Army manual, nor the Chicago series. I have however reviewed the sticky.


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

Pord said:


> I am mainly interested in the most basic parts of watch repair. Just as bracelet removal, link removal, case back removal, battery change, etc. Nothing too fancy, as I realize that even a good set of tools won't get the job done without the proper technique as many of you have. I do not own De Carle or Fried. I have not downloaded the Army manual, nor the Chicago series. I have however reviewed the sticky.


Since your immediate needs don't include movement service and your budget is fiddy, we'll dispense with first quality screwdrivers and tweezers.

Watch Repair Kit Deluxe Tool Set - Watch Repair Kits | Esslinger & Co


Jaxa-Type Case Opener - excellent for opening waterproof cases up to 34mm A must for the knewb. Combines security, leverage & control.
Case Knife - for opening any dust proof case Gotta have something to dig & pry with.
Pin Pusher - for removing links from bands Essential for your program. (A block would also be nice.)
2mm Screwdriver - the second most needed screwdriver for watchmakers A must for some links, back & battery straps.
1mm Screwdriver - the first most needed screwdriver for watchmakers A must for some links, back & battery straps.
.80mm Screwdriver - the third most needed screwdriver for watchmakers A must for some links, back & battery straps.
Plastic Tweezers - for those very special batteries such as extra thin lithium A knewb requirement to keep you form killin' coils.
Brass Tweezers - ideal for replacing watch hands; soft enough to avoid scratching At some point you're going to go for it.
AA, Anti-Mag Tweezers - suitable for assembly work, has beveled edge At some point you're going to go for it.
5(sa), Anti-Mag Tweezers - same as double A At some point you're going to go for it.
Flat Nose Pliers Nice for straightening/forcing some of those links.
Buff Stick Not that you're going to scratch anything.
Ball Pein Hammer - ideal for removing pins and riveting A must.
Polishing Cloth - helps remove any marks from watches and jewelry
100-Spring Bars- for replacing missing or damaged bars in a watch Replace them early & often. Saves heartache.
Hand-Remover - takes the guessing out of removing hands from watches At some point you're going to go for it. 
Pin Punch - .80mm - for removing cotter pins and Movado type pins from watches Essential.
Pin Punch- 1.0mm - same as punch .80 - for removing stronger, larger or rusty pins Essential.
Pin Vise - excellent for watch stems, ideal for using a small drill bit or small broaches One of the handiest tools you may not have used.
Hand Press And he's actually got it running!
Fiberglass Brush - removes rust and dirt from metal surfaces and polishes Corrosion removal.
Spring Bar Tool - for removing hard to reach watch pins Essential.
Eye Loupe You'll wonder how you lived this long without one.
Band Holding Block Here it is!
Silicone Grease - a must - helps to reseal cases after changing batteries, helps keep moisture out use it always in the gasket and around the watch crown. Essential.
Case Cushion Show a little professionalism, huh
Product case size (closed): 12.9" X 8.2" X 2.5" inches (307 X 207 X 62mm)

Bergeon/Horotec quality? Probably not but likely appropriate for the hobbyist. Value? Here's what $319.00 at the Bergeon counter gets you. You do the math.

Bergeon 7938 Premium Watch Repair Tool Kit Set 7938-02 Men in Black


----------



## slugpillow32 (Apr 1, 2011)

pithy said:


> Since your immediate needs don't include movement service and your budget is fiddy, we'll dispense with first quality screwdrivers and tweezers.
> 
> Watch Repair Kit Deluxe Tool Set - Watch Repair Kits | Esslinger & Co
> 
> ...


Wow, you're awesome. Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## Tanguero (Dec 16, 2010)

If you want to use cheaper screwdrivers, don't forget that even Bergeon blades are relatively cheap and it is possible to use a good quality blade in a lesser quality handle.


----------



## Tanguero (Dec 16, 2010)

And you thought Bergeon was pricy...

PETITPIERRE FINEST QUALITY TRADITIONAL WATCHMAKERS TOOL BOX IN WOOD | eBay


----------



## radger (Nov 18, 2007)

pithy said:


> Value? Here's what $319.00 at the Bergeon counter gets you. You do the math.
> 
> Bergeon 7938 Premium Watch Repair Tool Kit Set 7938-02 Men in Black


What a rip, complete with 'Swiss pocket/case knife'...that knife is not even a case knife, it is for manicuring finger
nails!!!!



Tanguero said:


> And you thought Bergeon was pricy...
> 
> PETITPIERRE FINEST QUALITY TRADITIONAL WATCHMAKERS TOOL BOX IN WOOD | eBay


Jeepers...but at least you get a proper case knife, not very handy for screw backs though.


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

Pord said:


> Okay, seriously though, someone who doesn't have a watch-making elitist attitude what would you recommend?
> 
> For example, I know that I can get a Burgeon spring bar tool for a decent price (well under $50).


A spring bar tool is the last tool you will ever need to purchase.

Pithy's list is the one to use. My suggestion is to start with the screwdrivers, loupe and brass tweezers. Build from there. Do realize your tools require constant attention to remain in prime useable condition. Learn how to do so as it will prevent harm to your watches and you will enjoy using them more. Download the US Army manual on watchmaking. Start a light study course and your enjoyment and appreciation for watches will increase dramatically. Read the story Longitude.


----------



## slugpillow32 (Apr 1, 2011)

dacattoo said:


> A spring bar tool is the last tool you will ever need to purchase.
> 
> Pithy's list is the one to use. My suggestion is to start with the screwdrivers, loupe and brass tweezers. Build from there. Do realize your tools require constant attention to remain in prime useable condition. Learn how to do so as it will prevent harm to your watches and you will enjoy using them more. Download the US Army manual on watchmaking. Start a light study course and your enjoyment and appreciation for watches will increase dramatically. Read the story Longitude.


Thanks for the reply dacattoo.

Any advice is really appreciated. I currently don't plan on doing anything too complicated with watches. I would just like to be able to do simple things with them. and I figure the tools would pay for themselves with use. Thanks again.


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

*I can't call it good, but . .*

. . . it is cheap and cheerful! Happy Holidays!


----------

